# Sticky  Please read before posting



## KarenM

The information provided on this site is designed to support, not replace, the relationship that exists between a parent/site visitor and his/her social worker.

* Disclaimer *
All content published by Fertility Friends on it's web site, inclusive of postings made by members/guests/moderators is for informational purposes only.

Readers/members are encouraged to confirm the information contained herein with other sources.

The information presented herein is not intended to replace advice offered by your own Social Worker/Adoption Agency.

Fertility Friends and its affiliates will not be liable for any direct, indirect, consequential, special, exemplary, or other damages arising thereafter.


----------

